# Calender Stuck



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 5, 2012)

Just check the calender and it won't enter 2012. I have clicked the year button at the top of the screen and 2012 doesn't exist. Anyone have any ideas? I know it's not all that important, but I kinda like checking in on it from time to time.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2012)

We will check it.... THX for info.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## evangilder (Jan 6, 2012)

All set. Minor config change needed. It's good through 2013.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you Eric!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 6, 2012)

That was an easy one.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 6, 2012)

For a change.


----------

